# And so it begins...Repower and refit my 1999 Whipray



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

So after almost selling my Whipray and building a new skiff, I've decided to keep and refit her. The first step of the process was a repower. After pouring over the pros and cons of all the 15" shaft 50 HP outboards on the market (ha ha), I decided on the Tohatsu 50HP 4 stroke. I picked the boat up yesterday from Leader Marine in Freeport, Tx. 
My son was out of school yesterday, so he agreed to tag along if we could work in some fishing time, and who am I to say no to that? The original plan was to drive to Freeport, pick up the boat, then drive down to Port Lavaca and pick up my prop from Jack Foreman. With Jack in the hospital I was unable to pick up the prop, but a promise is a promise, so the boy and I went fishing anyway. 









First impressions of the Tohatsu: It's really hard to have any impressions of the performance with that aluminum prop, other than that prop is a POS. I could barely get 4,000 RPMs out of it without it blowing out, and I had to get it there slowly. I could barely keep the boat on plane even with the JP all the way down and the motor trimmed way down. (I put my shallow blaster on before we left Charlies). Otherwise, the motor is very smooth and super quiet at idle, but has a nice grunt at higher RPM. 
Knowing that the prop was going to be an issue, but still wanting to get a little time on the motor and fish a little, I ran up the intracoastal from Charlie's to Costa Grande and looped into the north end of the Lagoon. We didn't get far into the Lagoon before the prop blew out and we had to set down, so we started fishing right there. With the wind blowing 20+ yesterday afternoon, we didn't have much choice but to fish the west shoreline, but we found a few pods of smaller redfish tailing and backing in the small coves. It looked like they were chasing glass minnows, and we couldn't get a bite. We also found a few bigger singles off the shoreline in the grass, but again, no takers. 








Knowing I was pretty much going to have to pole back out to the cut we only fished about an hour, but little man still said it was worth it because he got to cast at redfish. The pole out into the wind was a bad as I thought it was going to be, then this happened...









Fortunately we were pretty close to the channel and the wind was in our favor for a change, so we just let the boat drift into deeper water and then fired up and headed home. 

Next up is a new Coastline trailer. My fitting day is next Friday (May 5th), so I'm going to drive back down to Seadrift and spend the night Thursday night and maybe Friday night, if the weather is decent. Hopefully I can hook up with Jack and get the prop, and if the weather is good for Saturday stick around and fish and run the boat some more. 

The final project for this season will be a 55lb co-pilot trolling motor. Next winter I'm hoping to get the gelcoat on the hull cleaned up or redone, reroute some of the rigging and fill some holes in the rear splash well that allows water into the rear compartment, and I might take a stab at doing some awl grip on the deck. I'll try to keep this thread updated as I go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you made a great decision, that is a nice boat. I need to go see Jack Thursday, hope he's ok!


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you plan on using the the trolling motor for chasing tarpon, I would recommend the 24v 80lb iPilot. I have the 12v 55lb for my Whip and love it, but sometimes it would be really nice to have more thrust to cut off those migrating schools. Overgunned is better than undergunned.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't Tarpon fish much, and when I do I've got a buddy with a little bit bigger boat with an 80lb iPilot. I mainly want the TM so when I fish with the kids I can fish, too. I may still end up doing a 24v, but I'd really like to save some weight, and Lithium Ion batteries aren't in the budget.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice skiff. My son (out of college now) will hopefully be my fly fishing buddy this summer.

I don't guess the 4 blade for my 30 etec would fit it, you'd be welcome to borrow it. I got it back from Jack and I am going to stick with the 3 blade he did for me. I already idled over some oyster shell, so you don't have to worry about that part, although it didn't leave any dings.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I don't Tarpon fish much, and when I do I've got a buddy with a little bit bigger boat with an 80lb iPilot. I mainly want the TM so when I fish with the kids I can fish, too. I may still end up doing a 24v, but I'd really like to save some weight, and Lithium Ion batteries aren't in the budget.


That's the same boat I'm in. I am making my trolling motor battery and motor easily removeable because I really only use my trolling motor in winter working deep areas. The rest of the year it will be in storage to save that 80-90#. I think I'm putting the Optima in a box in the bow hatch.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

That's awesome! Do you have any pictures of her in the water?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

None with the new motor, but here's an older one.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think you made a great decision, that is a nice boat. I need to go see Jack Thursday, hope he's ok!


He called me this evening to see if I was still in Seadrift. He's home and doing okay. He said they pumped him full of blood pressure drugs and watched him until it went down. He said he'll be in and out for a few days while they do more tests. He was grouchy as ever, so I guess he's doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Last week was new power, this week it's a new Coastline trailer. Marty and crew did their usual outstanding job. Nothing gives me more piece of mind on the 180 mile drive to the coast than a rock solid trailer.



























I went back and forth on the guide posts, but decided to do them because it's so much easier to see backing the empty trailer down. Those are way too tall, though. I'm going to cut them off so they're barely taller than the deck of the boat. They are bolted on, so I can remove them if I want.

Still don't have my prop from Jack. Called him 3 times today and went by the shop twice...Hope he's okay.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Good to hear about Jack. That guy is a prop genius.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Last week was new power, this week it's a new Coastline trailer. Marty and crew did their usual outstanding job. Nothing gives me more piece of mind on the 180 mile drive to the coast than a rock solid trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke with Jack two days ago and he's back in the hospital. He called to ask where his rod is. I am building him a custom rod and he's chomping at the bit to go try it out on my boat even though he's laying in a hospital bed. 
Nice looking trailer! Good. Call on keeping it and also on the guide on poles. I can't imagine trying to back a trailer down a dark boat ramp or in the shed without them. I post my LED Pipe Lights on another thread.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks great, be careful not to cut the guide posts down too short or they will have a tendency to get caught underneath the lip of the rub rail when your pulling her out of the water.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Looking at somehow installing the verticals on my trailer. It is a biotch trying to back that thing down a steep ramp with no indication where the trailer is. Made worse with suspension on my truck.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

yea, my buddy has a F250 and his Ram Lin doesn't have them. It's just about impossible for me. He's retrained his brain to use the backup camera, but I've still got to throw an arm over the seat back and look at what I'm doing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Here are a few pics from the system I have used on three Ramlin skiff trailers since 2003. I bend the 1/4" stainless all-thread to form the u-bend. The all thread bites into the PVC pipe and holds it. Better than a u-bolt. A lot easier to back an empty trailer.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My buddy that fished out of Seadrift over the weekend stopped and picked up my prop from Jack yesterday, so it's finally in my possession. Put it on this evening, and I'm going to take it up to Lake Georgetown at some point tomorrow and run it for a bit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> My buddy that fished out of Seadrift over the weekend stopped and picked up my prop from Jack yesterday, so it's finally in my possession. Put it on this evening, and I'm going to take it up to Lake Georgetown at some point tomorrow and run it for a bit.


Awesome, I am anxious to see what you think about it. Hold on when you do your first hole shot.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

so let's see that prop!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like a different boat than I saw a few months ago! I'm glad you're holding on and fixing her up. Looking awesome!


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

yep. Jack Forman special


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I just got in from testing the prop in Lake Georgetown. It's pretty stout. Sill hitting the rev-limiter on holeshot, so I think I'm going to try to get more cup in it. Holeshot is instant, and violent. I didn't have the GPS on, but it was faster than it was with the old Yamaha 40, and way faster than I was comfortable. It's still riding a little more bow-down than I like which I think is the Shaw Wing. I'm going to try it Sunday without the cavitation plate and see how it does, then maybe put a Tran plate on it or try to shorten the Shaw Wing and give that a go.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmmm interesting the Foreman prop on my pro has nothing like a violent hole shot going on. Like it needs to drop down at least a pitch or something. I may have to visit with Mr. Foreman about it. What top rpm's are you seeing? I can't get over 5200 with this Yamaha 70. JP lifted all the way up.

I really wish I could have found a two stroke 90 Yamaha to put on this boat. Seems like it is underpowered with a 70 four stroke. Keeping eyes open for a 2 stroke 90 someday. Even the prop they put on it did not have a lot of hole shot to speak of. I just know that with the right engine and prop this boat can rock.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't pushed the RPMs much when running since I've only got about an hour on the motor. When I dropped the hammer to test the holeshot, it bounced off the rev limiter almost right away. I tried it again with a quick but not sudden acceleration, and it about rolled me out the back of the boat. It also torque steered pretty hard, so I gotta figure that out. 

Fiddling with boats, man....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

It's the spice of life! =)


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Talked with Randy McBride at HB about it and sending him pics of the lift. They are very interested in getting these TX bound boats right from the get go. Providing them with feedback has to help future boats coming over here. He did say a yam90 would tend to run hotter than the new 70s with bigger lifts. Interesting.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

I know Tim O'Brien in south Padre runs a Susuki 90 on his. It is a sweet ride but when I went with him he had a speed prop on. He newer prop which I think is a 4 blade helped with his hole shot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I just got in from testing the prop in Lake Georgetown. It's pretty stout. Sill hitting the rev-limiter on holeshot, so I think I'm going to try to get more cup in it. Holeshot is instant, and violent. I didn't have the GPS on, but it was faster than it was with the old Yamaha 40, and way faster than I was comfortable. It's still riding a little more bow-down than I like which I think is the Shaw Wing. I'm going to try it Sunday without the cavitation plate and see how it does, then maybe put a Tran plate on it or try to shorten the Shaw Wing and give that a go.


I noticed a lot of these compression plates are really far behind the prop. I notched my Tran plate so the rear of the plate is even with the lower unit plate so it grabs all the water that leaves the tunnel. Just speculating but I think the bow down feeling you are getting is coming from that Shaw Wing sticking out so far behind your motor causing a trim tab like stern lift.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I haven't pushed the RPMs much when running since I've only got about an hour on the motor. When I dropped the hammer to test the holeshot, it bounced off the rev limiter almost right away. I tried it again with a quick but not sudden acceleration, and it about rolled me out the back of the boat. It also torque steered pretty hard, so I gotta figure that out.
> 
> Fiddling with boats, man....


I can let go of my wheel at WOT and my boat will run straight with no torque steer even with the motor jacked up high. I'm also not sure why your prop is blowing out on holeshot, are you tucking it under all the way then trimming out as the boat jumps on plane? I hammer my throttle all the way and no cavitation at all with the motor all the way up which on my boat is prop above the hull. Maybe you need more cup. I can't tell much from your photo but my prop has XXX cup. I can take my thumb and lay in the cup and it curves around it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you're exactly right about the Shaw wing acting like a giant trim tab. I think it helps a lot with the hole shot, but it's hard to overcome the effect when you're running. 

Yep, motor was tucked all the way. Pretty sure I need more cup. I was honestly surprised at how little it had when I got it. A buddy picked it up for me, so I didn't really get to talk to Jack about it. I may send it to Mr Yberra down in Rio Hondo and have him add some cup.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Tom Horbey has the 50 Tohatsu on the Chittum and he told me he did not take the prop to Foreman.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 10293
> 
> I can let go of my wheel at WOT and my boat will run straight with no torque steer even with the motor jacked up high. I'm also not sure why your prop is blowing out on holeshot, are you tucking it under all the way then trimming out as the boat jumps on plane? I hammer my throttle all the way and no cavitation at all with the motor all the way up which on my boat is prop above the hull. Maybe you need more cup. I can't tell much from your photo but my prop has XXX cup. I can take my thumb and lay in the cup and it curves around it.


Different engine and skiff for TX Whipray.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Just a pic I got of it tied up to the courtesy dock at Lake Georgetown yesterday


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally got to work on adding the TM last night. I got the battery shelf built out of Starboard and installed, and got the puck for the TM mounted with a little child labor. 



























The piece of Starboard that is sitting up against the fuel tank is just sitting there for now. I'm planning to put some 4200 or latex caulk on it to hold it to the fuel tank. I bought one of the Odyssey machined battery holders, and my worst nightmare is that thing breaking loose and piercing my fuel tank, so I'm just looking for something to protect the tank. As that shelf sits, the tank will still come out fairly easily if it needs to.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

The 4 black screws in the middle are not into the hull, BTW. There is a vertical support made from Starboard in the middle there, and those screws are holding that together until the 5200 dries. On the sides, I made a ridge out of "kitty hair" for the screws to grab, so they aren't into the hull either.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What length shaft on the TM? I need to get one on order soon.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I did the 48" shaft 55lb thrust Co-Pilot.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks good. I had a ram mount support on the TM of my BT. It sure kept the head from bouncing around.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Im thinking you need a lithium battery for that. like a 11 lbs.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Sublime: yea, I've been looking at them online today. First thing I thought of once it was mounted up.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got an Odyssey PCT1200. It's a heavy little [email protected], but it will have to do for now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I've got an Odyssey PCT1200. It's a heavy little [email protected], but it will have to do for now.


Lithiums are badass but out of my price range. I like your rigging, I bet you are glad you kept her!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Finally got to work on adding the TM last night. I got the battery shelf built out of Starboard and installed, and got the puck for the TM mounted with a little child labor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Be careful. Starboard and 5200 don't like to bond to each other. If you just glued down that shelf, there's a chance the weight of the battery might rip it out.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

yep, I'm on it. All the starboard cuts were with a table saw, so the edges should be pretty clean and well scuffed. I've got a couple of small screws into kitty hair ledges as a last resort. If that doesn't work out, I'll try to build something with core and resin. Actually, I wonder if I laid some glass mat down over that if it would hold it better?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

What brand(s) of lithium are y'all looking at? Any sources/links? Heard of any overheating issues like in phones/laptops? I've got an Odyssey as well but curious about other options.

Nice rig on the tray, Tx_Whipray. Looks good and solid.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tx_Whipray said:


> yep, I'm on it. All the starboard cuts were with a table saw, so the edges should be pretty clean and well scuffed. I've got a couple of small screws into kitty hair ledges as a last resort. If that doesn't work out, I'll try to build something with core and resin. Actually, I wonder if I laid some glass mat down over that if it would hold it better?


Maybe glass in a few phenolic blocks and screw into that? There's a thread on here recently about a Gladesman rebuild where the OP glassed a block into his deck to secure a grab bar.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I said this on another thread but the compression plate should not be in the water on plane so it should not be acting like a trim tab.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Nothing is mounted, but this is kind of the plan for the shelf.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What is "kitty hair"? Maow!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Zika said:


> What brand(s) of lithium are y'all looking at? Any sources/links? Heard of any overheating issues like in phones/laptops? I've got an Odyssey as well but curious about other options.
> 
> Nice rig on the tray, Tx_Whipray. Looks good and solid.


I've been looking at the Relion batteries pretty hard. http://www.relionbattery.com/


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Sublime: yea, I've been looking at them online today. First thing I thought of once it was mounted up.



I used a 1" pvc tee and and cut the "t" part in half and attached it to the shaft with hose clamps. Then cut a piece of 1" just long enough to put the shaft in a little bit of a bind when stowed. Put a rubber stopper, like on a casting platform foot, on the end of the 1". Sorry I don't have pics. Works great and keeeps it from bouncing. Like a little kick stand. And nothing has to be mounted to the deck like a RAM. Basically a homemade version of this --


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not trying to be the guy giving the bad news, but as stated above, that 5200 won't hold long, and that kitty hair won't either. Putting matt over that won't do much to it either long term. Matt isn't really a structural glass, and will peel off the starboard like it was being used out of a mold. 

With that said, if you really wanted to do something simple, get yourself some PVA, pull that shelf you made back out, and now that it is shaped to the skiff, spray it down with some PVA and lay some matt, a layer of 1708, then some more matt on top. Let it kick, peel it off, and now you have a fiberglass version of that shelf you made. Grind the bottom of it and put a backing plate and you will be fine to mount anything to it. Then you'll just have to glass the shelf into the skiff, but that's not difficult.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Tx_Whipray said:


>


I seriously thought "kitty hair" was an odd alternative for the ol' "red cvnt hair" line.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

so quick update. I fished two weekends ago. Boat ran great, and everything held together. For now, I'm going to keep an eye on the front shelf and the contact points and if it looks like anything is coming lose I'll rebuild it with mat and core, but for now I'm just going to fish it. 

I trimmed the shaw wing and it seems like I gained an inch or two of bow lift, which is just about perfect. 









I think I got a handle on the torque steer, and I think I'm going to replace the helm. It's the original, so it's 18 years old and I think the clutch is slipping. I can have my son hold the motor and I've got almost 10" or so of "slop" in the steering. If you turn the wheel with no load, if feels like it's pretty precise, but as soon as you hold the motor still with any force, it gets sloppy. I'm looking at the new Seastar Xtreme NFB steering. Probably going to order it this week.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

My battery shelf in the 99'


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

treydyer00 said:


> I used a 1" pvc tee and and cut the "t" part in half and attached it to the shaft with hose clamps. Then cut a piece of 1" just long enough to put the shaft in a little bit of a bind when stowed. Put a rubber stopper, like on a casting platform foot, on the end of the 1". Sorry I don't have pics. Works great and keeeps it from bouncing. Like a little kick stand. And nothing has to be mounted to the deck like a RAM. Basically a homemade version of this --



I like that and think I'll do the same.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

treydyer00 said:


> I used a 1" pvc tee and and cut the "t" part in half and attached it to the shaft with hose clamps. Then cut a piece of 1" just long enough to put the shaft in a little bit of a bind when stowed. Put a rubber stopper, like on a casting platform foot, on the end of the 1". Sorry I don't have pics. Works great and keeeps it from bouncing. Like a little kick stand. And nothing has to be mounted to the deck like a RAM. Basically a homemade version of this --


A little bit tardy, but here are pictures of my set up.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> So after almost selling my Whipray and building a new skiff, I've decided to keep and refit her. The first step of the process was a repower. After pouring over the pros and cons of all the 15" shaft 50 HP outboards on the market (ha ha), I decided on the Tohatsu 50HP 4 stroke. I picked the boat up yesterday from Leader Marine in Freeport, Tx.
> My son was out of school yesterday, so he agreed to tag along if we could work in some fishing time, and who am I to say no to that? The original plan was to drive to Freeport, pick up the boat, then drive down to Port Lavaca and pick up my prop from Jack Foreman. With Jack in the hospital I was unable to pick up the prop, but a promise is a promise, so the boy and I went fishing anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


@Tx_Whipray are you getting someone to do the gel coat, & if so who? I'm thinking of having the B2's hull done & they aren't many options near me. Oyster can be a b!+*'.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I will eventually. When I do I'll likely ship it back to Florida. Not sure of anyone I'd use in Texas...Maybe Simmons or New Water, if they have time.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I spoke with Shaw a couple times about repairing the bottom after running around the streets during Harvey, even looked at adding a tunnel like yours but was quoted 5 figs.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

manny2376 said:


> Be careful. Starboard and 5200 don't like to bond to each other. If you just glued down that shelf, there's a chance the weight of the battery might rip it out.


Yep Starboard won't bond to industrial adhesive


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Yep Starboard won't bond to industrial adhesive


Check this out:
https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=211


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Check this out:
> https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=211


May as well screw things together than jumping through hoops to fitgure out how to glue it
I used SS nuts and bolts to attach it the top of a casting platform I built


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> May as well screw things together than jumping through hoops to fitgure out how to glue it
> I used SS nuts and bolts to attach it the top of a casting platform I built


I screwed mine to the lid with stainless screws as well but I was just posting that it is possible to use adhesive on Starboard.


----------

